# Netcount

## sKewlBoy

Viva!

Eu estava agora a tentar usar o tcpdump+perl para fazer qualquer coisa do tipo do netcount.

Já reuni uns ranges nacionais num .txt mas agora falta-me o know-how para usar o tcpdump para obter o size dos packets :-/

E também não sei se os headers sao contabilizados ou é apenas a "packet data"...

Mas acho que não era só a mim que me dava jeito qualquer coisa deste género... Provavelmente sou eu que não conheço os cantos da casa e não sei onde procurar uma appzito deste estilo.

Já existe alguma ?

Alguém me pode dar umas tips sobre o tcpdump ou outro net-analyzer para usar num scriptzito ou com popen() ?

----------

## humpback

Existe uma app feita por uma pessoa que ate anda por estes forums (sluggard) que faz o que tu queres.

http://www.aeminium.org/cable_counter/

Aquilo tem ainda umas peculiaridades mas da para usar (eu uso):

```

Trying 192.168.0.1...

Connected to roma.casa2.pt.

Escape character is '^]'.

sh_tr nacional

Partial (nacional):

         In =           677604664 bytes

        Out =           201530434 bytes

        N/A =                   0 bytes

Remain (nacional):

         In =            25135669 bytes

        Out =             7329542 bytes

        N/A =            10878315 bytes

_DONE_

```

Desde o inicio do mes tenho 25 megas de internacional e 677 de nacional.

 :Smile: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

Muchas gracias  :Smile: 

Tive a fazer um scriptzito a usar o netcat para ver melhor o trafego e ja agora para quem quiser ele ta assim:

```

#!/bin/sh

#TEMP files (a melhorar)

file=/tmp/asdasd

sfile=/tmp/asdasd.2

dfile=/tmp/asdasd.3

ffile=/tmp/asdasd.4

ofile=/tmp/asdasd.5

#gathering data...

echo "sh_tr nacional quit" | nc 0 12345 > $file

echo "sh_tr local quit" | nc 0 12345 > $ffile

cat $file | grep "Partial" -A 1 | sed -e "s/ //g" > $sfile

cat $file | grep "Remain" -A 1 | sed -e "s/ //g" > $dfile

cat $ffile | grep "Partial" -A 1 | sed -e "s/ //g" > $ofile

#numeric values...

cat $sfile | grep "In" | cut -d "=" -f 2 | sed -e "s/bytes//g" > $file

cat $dfile | grep "In" | cut -d "=" -f 2 | sed -e "s/bytes//g" > $sfile

cat $ofile | grep "In" | cut -d "=" -f 2 | sed -e "s/bytes//g" > $ffile

#Output..

TMPA=$(cat $ffile)

KB=$(expr $TMPA \/ 1024)

MG=$(expr $KB \/ 1024)

echo "Local: $KB kbs ($MG mgs)" > $dfile

TMPB=$(cat $file)

KB=$(expr $TMPB \/ 1024)

MG=$(expr $KB \/ 1024)

echo "Nacional: $KB kbs ($MG mgs)" >> $dfile

TMPC=$(cat $sfile)

TMPD=$(expr $TMPC \- $TMPA)

KB=$(expr $TMPD \/ 1024)

MG=$(expr $KB \/ 1024)

echo "Internacional: $KB kbs ($MG mgs)" >> $dfile

cat $dfile

#Cleaning

rm -f $file

rm -f $sfile

rm -f $dfile

rm -f $ofile

rm -f $ffile

```

assim e so:

```

skewlboy@skewlb0x skewlboy $ trafego

Local: 273 kbs (0 mgs)

Nacional: 2220661 kbs (2168 mgs)

Internacional: 564 kbs (0 mgs)

```

O local é porque acrescentei 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 ao net_records.txt

once again, thanks pelo url, humpback.

----------

